# Suggestions on Fish For a 10 gallon!!



## Savannah (Mar 2, 2012)

I have a ten gallon planted tank. I have one killifish,2 neon tetras and a pygmy zebra goby. I have noticed that my neon tetras have been loosing parts of their tail fins in the last month or so and they seem stressed. I think it may be because of my killifish because I have seen him chase the neons every now and then but he never bites them and gives up quickly on the chase. The guy I got the fish from said that it was a non aggressive killifish and that they would go fine together but now im starting to think not. I was wondering if there are any other maybe more slightly aggressive fish that would go good in my tank. Just something that can hold its own with the killifish.


----------



## katfish (Sep 16, 2008)

Maybe its because there are only 2 neon tetras. I brought a school of six home one day and introduced them to my lone betta in a 10g. One strayed off from the pack an well... Roscoe the betta took him out. However, I went and purchased an additional 2 to keep the school a good size. They all school together and the betta doesn't bother them. I believe schooling fish are stronger/ more confident and alert when in a school. You should get 4-5 more.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I agree, more neons.


----------



## cyoung99 (Nov 18, 2013)

Yea Neons are schooling fish and need to be in a group of 5 or more to feel secure.


----------



## thefishnoob (Dec 24, 2013)

+1


----------



## BWG (Oct 11, 2011)

As others have stated, without a shoal neon tetras can grow either shy or aggressive. Both are having their tails nipped though, so I'd personally look elsewhere. While it is true that the shoal size should be upped, that will not solve the problem of nipped tails.

Some pet store employees give great advice, others the opposite. Just because you were told the killifish is non-aggressive does not necessarily make it so. Saying you have a killifish is akin to saying you have a tetra or a catfish in that there are a large number of species and genera encompassed with varying care. Some killifish are entirely peaceful and shy, others will eat smaller fish and aren't suitable for a 10 gallon. A picture will help us help you figure out what species you have.

What is a pygmy zebra goby? Do you mean a bumblebee goby? If so well then those have a reputation as fin nippers for a reason. Again, if you're not sure a picture will help us help you.

My advice before adding more fish to the mix is to figure out what you have and what is causing your problems (fin nipping species/cramped spaces/etc) and only then go from there with a plan in mind.


----------

